# costochrondritis? gerd? or both?



## Elle86 (Mar 17, 2014)

I was having pain on my right side (lower rib cage area, then it would extend to upper rib, side, back) and the doctor thought I might have contortionists. She gave me naproxen for the inflammation pain. I only took two because I noticed that I was getting burning in my chest and I thought that might be a side affect. Now I have the burning, tightening in my chest, lump in my throat feeling everyday. I went to the ER the other night because the chest tightening scared me and I thought I was having a heart attack. But my heart, blood pressure, bloodwork, abdominal x-ray, chest x-ray all came back normal. They gave me omeprazole for the acid reflux. I'm not sure if it takes a while to start being effective or not. I started taking it Saturday.

Every time I eat I get burning in my chest (breastbone, right in the middle), I feel like nothing is digesting. I don't have any diarrhea or constipation. Today I didn't have any costocrohnditis pain on my right side, it was just this burning feeling and tightness after I eat.

Is this all part of costochrondritis? Maybe because my ribs are inflamed and it's irritating my esophagus. Or am I developing another issue?


----------

